# Help please



## Davycc (Feb 22, 2017)

I really want to "master" not at my level but you know what I mean waves. I think I'm going too small then trying to get the detail. This added to the problem of my paint not "flowing" when trying to do thin lines makes it a mess.

I know the 2 blocks of clouds don't work and they are my first major attempt at clouds but it's the waves that are killing me.

Help and suggestions please.


----------



## cprimo (Feb 23, 2017)

Here's some advice from a reference text of mine:
"The [paint] mixture is slightly darker for the distant sea and fairly long, smooth brushstrokes [are used] as the artist works toward the beach area. As the sea gets closer the brushstrokes become shorter and and spaces are left to paint in the white surf. The sea often looks darker in the distance...because of the great density of volume and color of the water. While the paint of the sea is still wet, white is added in the spaces left for the wave tops, fairly thickly in places. In the distant sea, white paint is scumbled (dragged) over the dry blue surface with a very dry brush. A little white is dragged into the beach area to indicate surf running up the beach - white is applied sparingly as too much will ruin this effect."

For your painting, what may be throwing you off some is the juxtaposition of one large wave, with no other similar waves. The green in the large wave also appears to be only used in that area, where it should perhaps be reflected more in the water around so as to not look close to another land mass in the center. More white is usually up toward the shore, as that is where even smaller waves break onto the shore, and around any land such as the block of land on your right side. Keeping working with it, but great job so far.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Davycc (Feb 22, 2017)

*Thank you*

Hi cprimo,

Thank you very much for taking the time to give me a few pointers. I picked up on your point re the wave after leaving the painting over night then seeing it fresh the following morning, it did just jump out as being "strange" again thank you for your input and the helpful pointers.


----------



## Davycc (Feb 22, 2017)

*Waves*

Well I tried to correct the painting a little but I still think there is need for a little reference to the green elsewhere. Think I'll have a go at a new composition. I tried a different subject that of a local tower "Scrabo" in Co Down. I do think this is an improvement but there are still many issues.

Critique is always welcome as it's how to learn.

David


----------



## Jessie Stough (Feb 26, 2017)

This painting is not 100% finished, but as for my advice on "waves". What I do is use a large brush and overlap and blend different colors in. Water is not a perfect form. Remind yourself of this every time you're painting and you'll be more satisfied every time. There's no right way or better way to do it. Try not be detailed either, water should almost look like an "accident" perhaps. Let it be unique and keep painting! 
Check out my paintingredients for sale when you get a chance and leave feedback!

http://etsy.me/2lK0YRl


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Some Acrylic Retarder might help you gain a more fluid look.


----------

